# I need your advice



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If a contractor isn't getting paid, it's almost always the contractors fault. Sorry to say but it's the truth.


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

Californiadecks said:


> If a contractor isn't getting paid, it's almost always the contractors fault. Sorry to say but it's the truth.


I wholeheartedly disagree with this. I have not been in this business 20 years but I've witnessed my fair share even as a. employee

Its a Wal-Mart world out there and it still amazes me what homeowners will say or do if they think they can save themselves money.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MarcoPollo said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree with this. I have not been in this business 20 years but I've witnessed my fair share even as a. employee
> 
> Its a Wal-Mart world out there and it still amazes me what homeowners will say or do if they think they can save themselves money.


I can see this happening occasionally, (I've never, not been paid in 14 years) but if it's happening even a few times, either your doing bad work or not vetting your customers properly. Either way it's the contractors fault. Imo.


----------



## MarcoPollo (Dec 6, 2014)

Vetting the customers I could see. However I will say despite the fact I have never been not paid by a homeowner (working as a sub different story) I find it hard to think when you first started out you didn't have the choice to pick and choose your customers. Takes time to build that client base no?

Or were you just lucky that way? (Not meaning this sarcastically)


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MarcoPollo said:


> Vetting the customers I could see. However I will say despite the fact I have never been not paid by a homeowner (working as a sub different story) I find it hard to think when you first started out you didn't have the choice to pick and choose your customers. Takes time to build that client base no?
> 
> Or were you just lucky that way? (Not meaning this sarcastically)


I started out as a framing sub. I kinda evolved into high end decks from framing high end clients homes. Not to mention Orange County Cali is a playground for the very rich.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

After you invest maybe 60k for tools 20k for insurance etc. and maybe another 150k for druggies (came and went) to run your chit, you should be on your way. With material and supplies constantly going up, obtaining permits, building a good vendor and sub base it will seem that overnight it fell into your lap. It will happen in a short time. By then the bankers and lenders will spool up the loopholes again and it will be 2008 all over again. On the flip, Mcdonalds is hiring managers in south tx. if relocation is an option. Good luck.


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*i need your advice*

Sorry but forgot to put this little bug in your ear. Unless you are Mr. Organized and stay on top of it, expect the I.R.S. to tweak your stress and anxiety to the peak just as sure as a seasoned form setter swings stakes all day one handed. Again good luck.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Guys it's been six months. I don't think he's coming back. You can stop scaring him now.


----------

